# Pay's wet rub/marinade



## Paymaster

Here is my marinade. I am using a ratio rather than spoons so that you can use to do any size hunk of meat. If I'm grilling beef of any cut, I use this.

4 parts olive oil
2 parts soy or Worcestershire sauce
1 part Montreal Steak Seasoning
1/2 part espresso powder or finely ground coffee

Mix well and coat entire surface of meat and rest for at least 2 hours
Longer is so much better.


----------



## dwhee87

Good stuff. Haven't made a steak without it since I learned of it.


----------



## AceOfTheBase

++ "1 part Montreal Steak Seasoning " gets my vote for beef..
a pinch of fine ground coffee sounds interesting, may give it a go..


----------



## dawg4life

Been using this recipe for years. My wife loves it. Thanks Paymaster.


----------



## 4HAND

@Paymaster, this look about right? 

I had to substitute Montreal's for Gilley's Steak Rub.


----------



## Paymaster

4HAND said:


> @Paymaster, this look about right?
> View attachment 1080058
> I had to substitute Montreal's for Gilley's Steak Rub.


Yes!!?


----------



## 4HAND

"Lord, please let this be good so I don't get in trouble. Amen". 

??


----------



## Para Bellum

4HAND said:


> "Lord, please let this be good so I don't get in trouble. Amen".
> 
> ??



You won’t be disappointed brother.


----------



## Ruger#3

4HAND said:


> "Lord, please let this be good so I don't get in trouble. Amen".
> 
> ??



Not to fear it’s become a staple here. As good as any high dollar restaurant marinade.


----------



## 4HAND

Delicious! Absolutely delicious!
Thanks @Paymaster!


----------



## Paymaster

4HAND said:


> Delicious! Absolutely delicious!
> Thanks @Paymaster!
> View attachment 1080100



Looks Gooooood!!


----------



## Mars

I'm trying the marinade for the first time. I just mixed up a batch and threw it in a FoodSaver bag with a couple bone-in ribeyes and vacuumed it closed. Hopefully have good results around 6 tonight.


----------



## 4HAND

Mars said:


> I'm trying the marinade for the first time. I just mixed up a batch and threw it in a FoodSaver bag with a couple bone-in ribeyes and vacuumed it closed. Hopefully have good results around 6 tonight.


You will have excellent results! 
Don't forget pics!


----------



## Mars

Maters, taters, and a @Paymaster steak. MY-T-FINE!


----------



## 4HAND

Have mercy!!


----------



## Paymaster

Looks Great!!


----------



## brownceluse

Man that steak looks gooooottttt!


----------



## 4HAND

Another testimony @Paymaster. 
A colleague at work asked how I do steaks. I gave her your marinade recipe. She grilled steaks over the weekend.
She told me she will never grill steaks again without using your marinade!


----------



## reds

Paymaster said:


> Here is my marinade. I am using a ratio rather than spoons so that you can use to do any size hunk of meat. If I'm grilling beef of any cut, I use this.
> 
> 4 parts olive oil
> 2 parts soy or Worcestershire sauce
> 1 part Montreal Steak Seasoning
> 1/2 part espresso powder or finely ground coffee
> 
> Mix well and coat entire surface of meat and rest for at least 2 hours
> Longer is so much better.



Paymaster, I just now found your post/marinade.  Do you let them rest the 2 hours in the fridge or room temp?


----------



## Paymaster

I usually fridge. But, I do let them sit out about an hour before I grill. I almost always let them sit in the wet rub for four hours or more.


----------



## reds

thank you.


----------



## Mars

GON be good later on this evening!


----------



## 4HAND

Yes sir!
I marinated these about 5 hours last Thursday before cooking.

Delicious!


----------



## kingfish

First off, I know some people will think it's down right sinful. But I took a 1.7 lb ribeye, marinated it for 2 days and slow cooked it in a crock pot on low for 4 hours.  All i can say is WOW !!!.  Sorry for lack of pictures.  Also have slow cooked 2 day marinated chicken thighs and they were incredible too.


----------



## Mars




----------



## Paymaster

Great lookin eats up in here.


----------



## jdgator

How would this do on Christmas prime rib?


----------



## dang

Just wanted to pop in here and say I used this marinade twice this week with backstraps & tenderloins. Turned out awesome!! I smoked low till about 110 and then reverse seared in a cast iron and it was outta this world!! - thanks for the recipe @Paymaster …sorry didn’t take pics


----------

